# WTS NIB Daiwa Saltist 20H



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Just bought from a member here. I'm sure it's still got pictures there as well. Nothing at all wrong with the reel. Brand new, never spooled. Have box and papers. $150TYD lower 48. Firm.


----------

